# puerto serial



## sebastianvz (Ago 15, 2007)

hola que tal amigos

hoy quisiera ponerles una duda que tengo para ver como me pueden ayudar a resolverla  la duda es la siguiente :

quiero hacer la comunicacion de un PC con PIC 16f16f877a 

1.Quiero hacer un software que se encague de los datos que voy a mandar. El software lo quiero hacer el VB6.0 

2.Quiero  saber como hago para que el puerto se comporte como el LPT (lo que quiero es que por el puerto serial sacar 9 bit ocho de datos y uno de control y que cada bit de datos entre por una entrada del pic o que ponda un puerto en 1 o c ejemplo PORTA b'10110110')

pero como este solo tiene nueves pines nose como hcer y como rabja si me pueden ayudar estar muy agradecido 


gracias


----------



## JV (Ago 15, 2007)

> Quiero saber como hago para que el puerto se comporte como el LPT (lo que quiero es que por el puerto serial sacar 9 bit ocho de datos y uno de control y que cada bit de datos entre por una entrada del pic o que ponda un puerto en 1 o c ejemplo PORTA b'10110110')



Empieza por saber como funciona el puerto serie:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS232

y sigue por aqui:

http://www.geocities.com/ejemplo_mscomm/index.html

Saludos..


----------



## ChaD (Sep 2, 2007)

La información entra al PIC por una pata ya que los datos son serializados, de ahi quedan en un buffer del pic, luego vos tendrias que leerlos y hacer con ellos lo que quieras en tu programa


----------

